# Luna Wolves Techmarine



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I added a servo-skull to his back.
Its seems he has mkIV Articfier armor so Game on.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice idea that , I might nick it!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Definitely a cool concept. Never thought of adding them!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

What I did was just drilled a pin size hole on the flat of the back above the round peg and then bent pin to fit.Real easy for a cool effect.
I'll show on next round of pics.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Got New Pics and am now starting work on his servators.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks much better.

The face is great!


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm sure it looks pretty damned awesome in life, I just hate how metallics eat the photo to pieces. Muddy ftw. 

Very nice though.


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

The face is looking pretty good I reckon you should work on your lighting for your photographs though..

~Nik


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks great, that servo skull really works!


----------

